# TTOC Signature problems



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone else had issues with their TTOC signature? I lost the lot a week or so ago and now can't get the strip with my number back! Any suggestions? :?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Works alright for me, so think you have" BB Code" disabled in your profile.










Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Spot on Hoggy 

Thanks


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Happened to me last night too but luckily managed to work it out :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gogs said:


> Spot on Hoggy  Thanks


Hi gogs, Thanks for the thanks.  
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha Ha, Thanks where thanks is due mate ! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

mines not working have tried everything


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Blackpoolfc,

One to many


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

will try that thanks


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

no still not playing


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you tried what Hoggy suggested for me? Worked a treat


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Make sure you don't 'Disable BBCode' ticked...

This is mine


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

done it i am a silly old fool


----------

